# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  ار تباط با sql

## ITST-1

با سلام 
من یک سئوال ساده نسبت به دانش شما دارم. من می خواهم برنامهای با vb بنویسم که چند فرم بیشتر ندارد. چگونه می توانم فرمهایم را به بانک sql وصل کنم و اطلاعات را در جداول sql وارد کنم و ویرایش کنم. این کد را در کدام قسمت vb  باید بنویسم ؟ ایا باید برای هر فرم این کد را بنویسم ؟ یا یک بار کافیست و در فرمهای دیگر ان را صدا باید کرد. 
از طریق ado چگونه است. اگر ساده و مفید توضیح دهید ممنون می شوم.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

جناب ITST-1 من نمی دونم شما چقدر با SQLserver آشنایی دارید ولی من از اول برای شما توضیح میدم.
شما در مرحله اول باید نسخه SQL Server Personal رو در ویندوز xp نصب کنید. بعد از نصب ، گزینه Enterprise Manager رو انتخاب کنید و در این قسمت برای برنامه تون بانک اطلاعاتی و Tabel درست کنید. (این قسمت احتیاج به آموزش جدا دارد)
بعد از این کار برای اتصال VB به بانک اطلاعاتی تون ساده ترین روش اینه که یک ADODC در فرم خودتون قرار بدید . (باقی مسئله رو در این مثال که براتون میذارم ببینید.)  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید

----------


## ITST-1

دوست من سلام

بسیار سپاسگزارم از شما  من با sql نسبتا اشنایی دارم . و اگر امکان دارد در مورد اینکه باید کدهای مربوطه را در کجا بنویسم و ایا بدون adodc چگونه می توانم ارتباط برقرار کنم.
یک چیزهایی می دان که باید دستوراتی را که مربوط به ado است بنوییسم  ولی نمی دانم کجا باید بنویسم و چگونه از آن در فرمهایم استفاده کنم.

بی دانشی من را ببخشید.

----------


## najafzade

اگه میشه فایلی رو دارین روش کار میکنین بزارین.
شاید بچه های برنامه نویس کمکی نمودند.
 :گیج:

----------


## eniak21

سلام دوستان
من بانکهامو با اس کیو ال ساختم و فرمها را در وی بی6 طراحی کردم و با شی ادو ارتباط برقرار کردم و برای اضافه کردن اطلاعاتی که از کاربر توسط تکس باکس گرفته میشه به جدول اس کیو ال در دکمه ذخیره کد زیر رو نوشتم و با حالات مختلف چک کردم اما جواب نداد:
insert into person values(code.text)
که پرسن جدولم است و محتوای کد.تکست باید در فیلد کد این جدول ذخیره شود
میخواستم بدونم این دستور باید به چه صورت باشه؟
اصلا میشه توسط کدنویسی در وی بی6 به جداول اس کیو ال اطلاعات اضافه کرد؟
اگر میشه با چه دستوری و چطور؟(با مثال لطفا)
ممنونم
پایدار باشید

----------


## sohrab o

> سلام دوستان
> من بانکهامو با اس کیو ال ساختم و فرمها را در وی بی6 طراحی کردم و با شی ادو ارتباط برقرار کردم و برای اضافه کردن اطلاعاتی که از کاربر توسط تکس باکس گرفته میشه به جدول اس کیو ال در دکمه ذخیره کد زیر رو نوشتم و با حالات مختلف چک کردم اما جواب نداد:
> insert into person values(code.text)
> که پرسن جدولم است و محتوای کد.تکست باید در فیلد کد این جدول ذخیره شود
> میخواستم بدونم این دستور باید به چه صورت باشه؟
> اصلا میشه توسط کدنویسی در وی بی6 به جداول اس کیو ال اطلاعات اضافه کرد؟
> اگر میشه با چه دستوری و چطور؟(با مثال لطفا)
> ممنونم
> پایدار باشید


بفرمائید با چه کنترلی به بانک متصل میشید؟

----------

